# Do you know Vanessa Zambotti?



## Manny (Jul 23, 2010)

Do you know Vanessa Zambotti? she's the best judo player or one of the best judo players in my country. What do you think about her? Do you think she's good?

Manny


----------



## Omar B (Jul 23, 2010)

What do you think of her?  It's your own opinion of something that matters most.


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 25, 2010)

Just looked her up. I would say getting lots of silver and bronze means she is good.


----------

